# awesome gun law



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish we could actually have a serious conversation about gun control. You have the conservitive right and the liberal left that are so far apart that it is impossible for them to talk to each other.

conservitive right, nah 
liberal left, no

I like being in the sane middle.


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

That is an interesting way to go about it. I love the idea but lets just see how far it goes.


----------



## Rising Sight (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't agree with that plan. They will end up with lots of people buying cheap guns and most likely not storing them properly.

I can certainly see the point they are trying to get across with that plan,but I think it is the wrong way to go about it.


----------



## ALLEN66 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like this idea.I've said for years every law abiding citizen should be required to carry.


----------



## Rising Sight (Oct 13, 2009)

If the citizens of Vermont would be required to own a firearm to defend their state then they should have the option of owning fully automatic weapons without having to go through the whole class III process.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

kevin from ohio said:


> I wish we could actually have a serious conversation about gun control.


What's not serious about "*The right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed*." IMHO, it doesn't get any easier to understand than those words written in plain English. Do you have a different interpretation than that? If so, lets talk about it.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

I believe everyone has the right to bear arms. It is a right and not a requirement. To suggest that you have to register you name, adress, SSN,
Driver license, is rediculous. Whether you agree or not, this clause will never hold up in court. My point is to introduce legislation that accually has a chance of passing, being upheld in court, and make a real difference.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

kevin from ohio said:


> I believe everyone has the right to bear arms. It is a right and not a requirement. To suggest that you have to register you name, adress, SSN,
> Driver license, is rediculous. Whether you agree or not, this clause will never hold up in court. My point is to introduce legislation that accually has a chance of passing, being upheld in court, and make a real difference.


I didn't know you were referring to this Bill is particular. I assumed from your post that you were talking about gun control across the board.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

an armed man is a citizen.. and unarmed man is a subject..


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

If the gov can mandate you to purchase health insurance, why not mandate us to own guns. I personally do not beleive the gov has the authority to mandate me to "buy" anything.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

The government of Vermont is not mandating that people have to own firearms. Their state Consitution states that you have to pay if you don't. "The militia is the whole of the people, period."


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

maybe they know something about Canada that they aren't telling us in Maine


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

kevin from ohio said:


> I wish we could actually have a serious conversation about gun control. You have the conservitive right and the liberal left that are so far apart that it is impossible for them to talk to each other.
> 
> conservitive right, nah
> liberal left, no
> ...


+1 i also wish this same thing


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

Dchiefransom said:


> The government of Vermont is not mandating that people have to own firearms. Their state Consitution states that you have to pay if you don't. "The militia is the whole of the people, period."


The bill in question is not going to make the people pay if they don't own a firearm. It is making them register their name, ssn, ect.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

The bill in question essentially registers all firearm owners -- if your not registered then you own a firearm -- the whole point of registering one group is so that the government can single out who the firearm owners are.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> The bill in question essentially registers all firearm owners -- if your not registered then you own a firearm -- the whole point of registering one group is so that the government can single out who the firearm owners are.


And we have winner!!


----------



## TheCommander (Mar 10, 2007)

great point......typical lefty politics.......have you look over here while we take something over there........backdoor politics is all to common and needs to be watched for.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> The bill in question essentially registers all firearm owners -- if your not registered then you own a firearm -- the whole point of registering one group is so that the government can single out who the firearm owners are.


Think you hit the nail on the head with this one. Never really thought about it like that. In Canada they pull you over for speeding they already know before they get out of the cruiser if you own guns or not.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well here in new jersey we have to apply for a card to buy long arms and a different card for each handgun we wish to purchase. The hand gun permits are only good for a limited time then you must apply all over again for them. Every purchase must have a background check and registered. Doesn't sound much different to me


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

kevin from ohio said:


> I wish we could actually have a serious conversation about gun control. You have the conservitive right and the liberal left that are so far apart that it is impossible for them to talk to each other.
> 
> conservitive right, nah
> liberal left, no
> ...


what is the sane middle to you? some gun bans? there is no compromise with people who want to ban guns using incremental encroachments. Every evil one can do with a gun is already illegal. Other gun laws only hassle honest people


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

bagel77 said:


> Well here in new jersey we have to apply for a card to buy long arms and a different card for each handgun we wish to purchase. The hand gun permits are only good for a limited time then you must apply all over again for them. Every purchase must have a background check and registered. Doesn't sound much different to me


Thats why I'll never live In NJ, NY or CA.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jim C said:


> what is the sane middle to you? some gun bans? there is no compromise with people who want to ban guns using incremental encroachments. Every evil one can do with a gun is already illegal. Other gun laws only hassle honest people


+1 i agree


----------

